# قبل الشيء وبعده...



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوين اوى يا كليمو كلهم

قومى عايز امدد رجلى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا كليموووووووووو  للصور الحلوة
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 يونيو 2010)

صور مضحكه حلوه قووي

وخصوصا الاخيره

تسلم ايديك استاذ كليم​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يونيو 2010)

*:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
حلوين
ثانكس كليمووو​*


----------



## *koki* (4 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا


----------



## Mason (6 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه
بجد صعبانين عليا بتاخدوا كل مقلب ومقلب ههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يكون فى العون هههههههههههه
ميرسى على الصور المضحكة جداااااااااااااا


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (7 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد تحفة ربنا يكون بعنكوا

الرجال بيخسرو كتير بعد الزواج 

لو ينفع يعملوا تأمين على سعدتهم 

بعد الزواج بس يخسارة الامل فى ربنا بقى

صور روعة جدا بجد يا كليموووووووووووو

بيصعبوا عليا ..  اه دنيا هنعمل ايه 

ربنا يتولهم بقى  هما اللى بختاروا التعب

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة يا كليمو*​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه مهضووومة


----------



## kalimooo (17 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوين اوى يا كليمو كلهم
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
واخدة بالك يا تاسوني

مشكوورة لمرورك الظريف


----------



## kalimooo (17 يونيو 2010)

*
شكرا اخي مايكل لمرورك الظريف

الرب يباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (17 يونيو 2010)

مرورك احلى يا كوكى

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه
حلوين اوى كلهم ومضحين
ميرسى لك كتير كليمو

*​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

**koki*

هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل
*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> بجد صعبانين عليا بتاخدوا كل مقلب ومقلب ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يكون فى العون هههههههههههه
> ميرسى على الصور المضحكة جداااااااااااااا





الله يرحمنا منكم

ههههههههههههههه

مشكورة للمرور الظريق الرب يباركك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههه
حلووووين يا كليمو 
شكرا ليك*​


----------



## dodo jojo (22 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه.....تحفه بجد ربنا يباركك......وبزات اخر وحده


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

دودو جوجو

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## مملكة الغابة (14 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههه دة مصيركم


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه
ايه ده حرام عليك عقدتني
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسي موضوع حلو قوي


----------



## النهيسى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههه

فى منتهى الروعه

شكرا أخى الغاالى كليمو​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (15 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه
حلوين اوووووي
مرسي ليك كليمو​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة الشغلة ديه
هههههههههههههههههه

يسلمو كليمو


----------



## دارتنيان (15 سبتمبر 2010)

... مفتريين


----------



## kalimooo (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مملكة الغابة

ههههههههههههههههه

اضحكي ايوة
ههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (15 سبتمبر 2010)

منتهى الشكر اخي النهيسى

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (15 سبتمبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية

مشكورة للمرورة

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (15 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++

عجبكم شغلكم

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (15 سبتمبر 2010)

دارتنيان

بجدددددددددددددد

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------

